# Manual for Jet JSS-26 26" scrollsaw?



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

This is a follow up on my earlier post about my scroll saw I picked up a few weeks ago.

I am trying to find a PDF of the manual for this scroll saw - It seems that the only one I can find is on eBay and they want $17+ for it. Kinda a rip-off, so, hoping someone has it in PDF format, or is willing to scan/photograph the pages and share it.

Also, looking for a replacement bellows for it. Anyone have a source for parts for this scroll saw?

Thanks (again) to all!!

~Jim


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

You could sell it and pocket the cash. Or sit back and enjoy your find. Good catch.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

That is thievery, but legal. Good find.


----------



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

Agreed - pretty great find! I'll likely keep it and force myself to do some projects on it. Holidays are right around the corner and I think that it will be a useful addition to my overall manipulation of the grain (woodworking).


----------

